# Reptile shops in Brisbane



## N.X.C (Jan 29, 2022)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone could recommend a decent reptile shop in Brisbane. I've recently moved up here from Adelaide, and I can't find anything like the awesome reptile shops we have back in SA.
Surely there must be a pet store somewhere here that stocks a decent range of reptiles, or is it mainly a private breeders market in Brissy?


----------



## Ryan-James (Feb 12, 2022)

Hey there are heaps, do sum googling. Petaholic at Warner is a good bloke


----------



## CaitlinK (Feb 17, 2022)

hi welcome to the monsoon state (Queensland)!
General pet shops here can have reptile specialties.
I highly recommend PET SUPERSTORE (Stafford)!
As Ryan-James above/previous stated, search online and call ahead?


----------



## SteveB (Mar 29, 2022)

There's quite a few if ur after dragons, turtles or frogs but apparently QLD pet stores can only carry and sell Anteresia's, any other genus will have to be sourced through private breeders


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2022)

SteveB said:


> There's quite a few if ur after dragons, turtles or frogs but apparently QLD pet stores can only carry and sell Anteresia's, any other genus will have to be sourced through private breeders



I'm not familiar with the QLD pet store laws or how well they're enforced, but I was surprised to see Chondros for sale in a shop there last month. I asked about prices and they were around $1,200-1,500 for memory. They had about 8 in a variety of sizes, and not especially well set up (most had no horizontal perches and were desperately trying to perch on whatever objects they could use, and the heating wasn't great, humidity looked low, etc).

I haven't been into an SA pet shop for years now but I remember being surprised when they were new to SA and had elapids etc on display and for sale. I should probably go take a look next time I'm in the state. Last few times I've been to SA I haven't gone through Adelaide.


----------



## littlewardys (Jan 1, 2023)

Hi there,

There's a reptile shop in Springwood qld as well.


----------

